# Gene pool cleaning or Darwin at work?



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Wouldn't ya know it happened in Ferguson.

#Ferguson Protester Becca Campbell Killed With Her Own Gun | Weasel Zippers


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think you and slippy predicted this would happen last week! Crazy.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I think you and slippy predicted this would happen last week! Crazy.


Yep. And it's going to get worse.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice shot.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, based on this tragedy I guess we should add a 5th rule of firearms safety. OK, #5. Never point a F'ing gun at your head while in a moving vehicle.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

That link was a bit thin on the particulars. Yet the gist of it is a protestor bought a gun to protect herself and winds up shot with it. I would love to put on the foil and spin a conspiracy or two, yet I won't, because this is simply dumb enough to be true. Do you suppose she read the manual when she bought the pistol? or sought out training?

Then again....If she was a protestor, who was it she felt she needed to protect herself from?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Darwin is dead and wishes he could repent. 
The gene pool however, does tend to clean itself up but, makes a mess in the process.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seneca said:


> That link was a bit thin on the particulars. Yet the gist of it is a protestor bought a gun to protect herself and winds up shot with it. I would love to put on the foil and spin a conspiracy or two, yet I won't, because this is simply dumb enough to be true. Do you suppose she read the manual when she bought the pistol? or sought out training?
> 
> Then again....If she was a protestor, then who was it she needed to protect herself from?


Yup. I was thinking she was not planning on having it for protection from protesters. I was thinking more along the lines that useful idiots should be vetted for their usefulness and less for their idiocy.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

The waving the gun around while riding in the car just points to how stupid she was. And I have this weird feeling that had a cop seen this and pulled her over for banishing a firearm she would have claimed it was abuse, or an unlawful arrest. 

Plus having a gun does not make you safe, being trained in how to use that gun and knowing how and when to use that gun would make you safe. Oh and not putting yourself in a position to need the gun would help as well.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No real particulars in that article. I am waiting for some more info, like did the boyfriend do it? Suicide? Stupidity? Yeah we are all asuming stupidity.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

So a protester needed a gun to protest against the police. As for her accidental shooting, come on, we've all been there........driving down the road with a loaded pistol in your hand, your head lice get active and you just have to scratch your head and what better tool to use then the front site on your loaded pistol?... Then the driver hits a pot hole, you inadvertently tighten your finger, and BAM!.....It's the fault of those racists in the city council for not fixing that pothole...


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I hope this is the start of a trend. "Evolution" caught up with stupid and made us all safer. No sympathy from me.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I found it telling that CNN made it sound like a local resident bought a firearm to defend themselves and their home in case of rioting and accidentally shot themselves. "See! Guns are dangerous!", no mention that if there are riots, this genius would have probably been one of the rioters. Journalism at it's best.


----------

